# Electric steadies contact switch needed



## TheTinkerbelluk (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

We have electric steadies on our motorhome, so when the engine turns on the steadies automatically go up, it also has a remote control to point at the rear light which will make them automatically go down. 

They are not working, they work electrally when the control solonoids underneath are pressed but no longer work with the remote or retract when the engine is turned on.

Each steady has a detent switch, when the steady comes down the switch comes out and when they go up it goes in. On the switches each one has a terminal which has broken off. The switches look like coutesy light door switches on cars but have 2 spade terminals on them not 1.

Can anyone help us find where to buy these from. We have a Benimar motorhome.

Many thanks for any help


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wounder if its possible to have pictures of the switches so we can see what you might need and therefor suggest where to get them from...


----------

